# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Why we need frnds??

## RAHEN

We need friends for many reasons,
all throughout the four seasons.


We need friends to comfort us when we are sad,
and to have fun with us when we are glad.

We need friends to give us good advice.
We need someone we can count on to treat us nice.

We need friends because we are social in nature
and having friends makes us feel secure.

We need friends to remember us once we have passed
sharing memories that will always last.

That's why I need YOU...

----------


## unexpected

very nice post

Thnx 4 sharing

----------


## Endurer

> We need someone we can count on to treat us nice.


No, I don't.




> We need friends because we are social in nature and having friends makes us feel secure.


I am not social in nature though I do feel secure in my own company.

Thanks for sharing sis, It was worth reading.  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

Thnx 4 sharing

----------


## Hina87

great post Fati Aapi  :Smile: 

i love the cute pix  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

welcome unexpected sis,brother endurer, Fatima and hina sis

@ brother endurer
feeling secure in ur own company- good  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

very nice post :givefl;

----------


## spotlesssoul

Beautiful post Sis  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

very nice infact   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Nice post Rahen :givefl;

----------


## Kainaat

Nice sharing rahen :givefl; 

ps.moving the thread to love and relationship   :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

welcome ma sis,hira,waffa,fairy and kainaat.  :Smile: 

acha kiya kainaat- thanks

----------


## Kainaat

U are always welcome  :Smile:

----------


## paki_gurl

very nice post sis

----------


## sweetad

U already explained it

----------


## redbeast

hmmmm nice one rahen

----------


## heman

ok show me

----------


## heman

thats very good Rahen.thanks

----------


## Tulip

Sweet, I love my friends.

----------


## Anxious Soul

*Hmmm nice sharing.

Thank you.*

----------


## jason ultimate

We need friends because of live a wonderful life. We need friends because of at any time we need they are ready. We need friends because of enjoying colorful life with colorful persons. We need friends because of some good advice in our personal life. Its all about true friendship. Enjoy it.

----------


## Tulip

Nice reply Jason and welcome to DT =)

----------


## wilesmickes

# Friends are always there for us to laugh with us in good times and give us a shoulder when you cry. They serve as one of the greatest defenders in our lives. 
# Friends are among the few people who accept us, just like us who we are. They never came into our lives, we expect to change them. But they are doing when we are at fault. 
# It is said that if you need to hear the bitter truth about yourself, go to your best friend. He / she will never lie to you, just to please you and win your favour. What he says is the truth about you.

----------


## thomas520

what a  nice post

Thnx 4 sharing 
let me know about why we need frnds !

----------


## harrylee

Friends are make our life colourful. In some case when family not stand with us that time friends are stand with us. Second some thing we not share some thing with our family so friend is person we share all thing with them. I think without friend life is boring.

----------


## Tulip

Nice additions guys.

----------


## Muzi

Very thoughtful post Rahen sis  :Smile:

----------


## PETER.PHIL

No, most companies will not rent you one if you are under 25. Some will if you are 21. You would need to call. ATV does not require a special license, but a motorcycle does.

----------


## juliadesusa

*Friends*

Some times in our Life we can not share our feelings with our Family members or any one else but Friends are the community with which we can share all the things without any hesitation,We feel so free to share with them with any topic and the problems which we are facing in our life,At that time they are the one who understand us and give us a way in our Problems.So We need Good Friends always.

----------


## bradcruz

We Need Friend because we can share our problems together.
Friends also can help us when need advise but we must choose a really good friends.

----------


## JohnDSmith88

We need friends for many reasons like to play,for support and for help. and to Share our Feelings
We like to live on joyfully and the friends are the best composition in a relationship.

----------


## jackdisoza

Friends help us to reduce stress. Friends are always there for us, to laugh with us in the happy times and to provide us with a shoulder, when we feel like crying.

These are reason why we need friend.

----------


## jackswoods

Because of the need to live a wonderful life. Friends of friends, we need always need because they are ready. We enjoy life together with people of color in color due to the need of friends. We need some good advice, because of our personal friends. its all about true friendship. Enjoy it.

----------

